# Goat had stillborn!



## lucifersmom (Jan 5, 2019)

My Nigerian dwarf goat went into labor sometime this morning (1/24/19) or last night (1/23/19). The baby was a stillborn, though I’m not sure if it died after birth or before. However, my goat still feels ridged on one side and seems to want to push whenever I apply pressure to her belly. I milked her a bit to see if it would help induce labor but nothing so far. I’m very worried about her. I think this is her first pregnancy since she was pretty young when I got her and I have no idea why the baby died. I don’t want anything to happen to my girl so what can I do?

I do plan on taking her to the vet tomorrow morning but I’ve read heartbreaking stories of owners going out to check on their goat after sill births and finding them deceased. How likely is it that my goat will have another baby and be okay?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If you suspect your doe has another kid, I would wash up and go in to see if it's not positioned correctly. She may need help.
Don't wait to find out. That's generally when things do turn bad.
Only other thing would be if she had something else going on inside, but many times pushing means another kid or expelling placenta.

Sorry about the loss of the kid.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, if another (dead??) kid in there, time is very scarce. Goats go narrow much more quickly than cows when delivering.

GOOD LUCK! Kind words to your goat! And welcome to the forum, even with these frightening news!

If she needs help from human hands, do remember that she is by now probably very dry also, if possible use some kind of lubricant.


----------



## lucifersmom (Jan 5, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> If you suspect your doe has another kid, I would wash up and go in to see if it's not positioned correctly. She may need help.
> Don't wait to find out. That's generally when things do turn bad.
> Only other thing would be if she had something else going on inside, but many times pushing means another kid or expelling placenta.
> 
> Sorry about the loss of the kid.


Thank you. It was a very sad sight.

I just checked on her and still no baby, but as soon as she saw me she jumped up and started crying as if calling for her kid. I've never dealt with pregnancy before and I've only had the goats for a little over 6 months so I'm new to all this... I'm not sure exactly what I'm supposed to do if it's not positioned correctly and I'm afraid I'll hurt her worse


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good thing you are careful!  Did you get to the vet with your friend? There, there might be facilities like ultra-sound and pain killers.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

lucifersmom said:


> Thank you. It was a very sad sight.
> 
> I just checked on her and still no baby, but as soon as she saw me she jumped up and started crying as if calling for her kid. I've never dealt with pregnancy before and I've only had the goats for a little over 6 months so I'm new to all this... I'm not sure exactly what I'm supposed to do if it's not positioned correctly and I'm afraid I'll hurt her worse


Do you have a close by friend with goats who you can call to help? One thing you can do is bump her to see if there's another one. Straddle her looking towards her tail, put your hands just before her udder and gently jerk up a couple times. It should feel squishy and soft. If you feel something solid in there then there most likely another kid in there. I'd get her to the vet ASAP to have her checked. Take her temperature it should be between 101.5 and 103.5. If you physically went in her vulva and uterus and checked, she will have to have antibiotics. Did you find the afterbirth? Was it whole? If not she might need something to help her expel it.

I really hope she's ok. I'm sorry for the loss of the little one.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Today is Friday the 25th, did you send this late or are you mixed up on days? No judgment I had to look at my phone to see what day it was.
If this morning (Friday) or last night she should still be open. Do as hoosiershadow said and go in and make sure there is no more kids in there. If there is a kid in there and it doesn’t come out she will die. If the kid is dead in there it may not be moving into position or it may be in a position it can’t come out. You need to step in and make sure everything is ok.
You can try bumping but a lot of times this is hard for people to know what they are feeling for when they try it their first time. For the future though I would learn to bump. It is very handy. Wait for a doe to kid one kid, bump her, see what it feels like and if she has another kid you know what you should be feeling. But in this case just play it safe and go in there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder, too, how are things?

When trying to feel, to palpate, it is often helpful to be able to compare with another individual. (For instance, the ligaments of a billy-buck are always there, he is for sure not pregnant!)


----------

